# La Vida Dentro de los 50 Años



## saiwor (May 28, 2009)

Que tanto avanzaraa la tecnología dentro de los 50 años...

http://www.tu.tv/videos/la-vida-en-50-anos-el-cuerpo-1-de-3

Saludos!


----------



## mabauti (May 28, 2009)

muy bueno >_>


----------



## Giru_zgz (Jun 9, 2009)

impresionante


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2009)

y si......................YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## JoniDf (Jun 9, 2009)

q loco no?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2009)

yo les voy a contar una cosa que pense hace tiempo--...........me encantaria que me expliquen si estoy equivocado.
esto es algo que nos indica un poco como estaremso dentro de 50 años (el titulo de este tema) .

como especie vivimos engañados, de muchas maneras.
nos engañamos al pensar que tipo de problemas tenemos, nos engañamos al creer qu ees ajeno a nosotros  y sin embargo es tan parte nuestro.

por ejemplo, los problemas actuales son la contaminacion y la energia (discutible pero no voy a profundizar).
tenemos 2 opciones:
1--- seguimos contaminando y vamos para donde vamos
2 -- no contaminamos mas 


vamos a un ejemplo solo teorico:
supongamos que mañana fogonazo inventa una maquina que es del tamaño de un colectivo o camion, esta maquina tiene ciertas caracterisitcas, para beneficio nuestro sera la supuesta salvacion, por qu eesta maquina sera capaz de entregar la energia electrica suficiente para alimentar a una pequeña ciudad, si, es 100 veces mas pequeña que un generador actual.
es muy economica su fabricacion.
no contamina nada, ni antes ni durante ni despues.
y dura 100 años de promedio, y cuando se agota es facil cambiar lo que hay que cambiar y nada contamina como dije.

una maravilla, algo que viola las leyes de los fisicos, (todos mu enojados con fogo (y con envidia)) .

listo?
paramos en seco a la contaminacion !
y la energia pasa a ser algo comun , de costo casi cero, se evitan guerras y demas cosas.

que futuro veran uds. ?

como la energia pasa a costar 100 o mil veces menos todos la usaran indiscriminadamente , el costo de una fabrica se reduce significativamente, un señor pondra una curtiembre , otro talara arboles , otro cavara pozos en busca de minerales, lso barcos podran recorrer el mar con sus redes extendidas ya que la energia de ahora en mas cuesta cero , y como los grandes cardumenes los acabamos podremos barrer a los pequeños.
podremos construir edificios en zonas donde antes no podiamos por ser inhospitas, por que con el camion de fogonazo podemso mantener calefaccionada a una pequeña ciudad.
desde siempre lso grrandes avances del ser humano le permitieron EXPANDIRSE , crecer en poblacion en la medida que las comodidades se lo permitian.
la energia nos libera de trabajar, solo enchufamos y el lavarropas hace todo.
solo encendemos el aire acondicionado y ya estamos bien.

el problema es que *la sola existencia nuestra *es un problema, por que consumimos recursos, y contaminamos con todo nuestro sistema de vida, no solo con lo que cagamos , sino que con todo lo que desechamos, desde la bolsita plastaca, la pila,  hasta  con nuestra existencia.
por que CONTAMINAR quiere decir eso:
contaminar.

si vamos a una isla donde NO existen seres humanos , al solo ir la estamso contaminando .

y eso ya lo hicimos en casi todos lados.

asi que , si se contruye algo que nos permita estar mas comodos, poder asentarnos en mas lugares, solo estaremso contaminando MAS LUGARES.

seamos mas optimistas aun, por que como la energia es casi gratis lso camiones andaran por las rutas en mas cantidad, transportando lso recursos , y digamosle a fogonazo que nos diseñe neumaticos que no contaminen , y baterias que no contaminen al desecharlas, Y EL LOS DISEÑA ! .....un capo.

y la raza humana estara muy satisfeche, y como cree que soluciono los problemas entonces creceran mas en numero , habra mas poblacion la cual vivira mejor , pero esos miles de millones necesitan casa y comida.

en vez de casi extinguirnos dentro de no se cuantos años dejando un ambiente totalmente contaminado nos casi extinguiremos dejando un ambiente mas limpio pero mucha menso biodiversidad, por que llegaremos a comernos hasta a lso insectos para mantener a la excesiva poblacion que somos. 

el futuro ?

lean un poco de historia, no la historia de miles de años, la de millones de años.
veran que las especies que duraron mucho fueron las que permanecieron en EQUILIBRIO con su entorno .
las plagas fueron punto de inflexion para las especies, y nosotros somos plagas.

vivir en equilibrio quiere decir poder mantener a todo el ecositema en forma permanente.
nosotros agotamso recursos y luego vamos por mas, cuando agotamso en un lugar vamso a otro lugar, cuando extinguimos a una especie vamos por otra.

si me equivoco me lo dicen.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 9, 2009)

Esto necesita que nosotros (Todo el mundo en general) REALMENTE se preocupe por lo que esta pasando. Ahora, La cuestion es: Cuanto tiempo mas vamos a seguir así.

Si paramos ahora, Tendrá que pasar mucho tiempo para que todo lo que hemos contaminado sea procesado y recuperadopor la naturaleza...

Realmente es una cuestion Importante.

Quizas uno piensa: No, pues tiro esta basurita a la calle, Que mas da... Otros mas tambien lo hacen...
No, No y NO.

Pero, no podemos cambiar al mundo. O si se puede, va a tardary la naturaleza no nos va a estar esperado mas.

Falta poner mas de cada quien. Casi al punto personal.
Yo personalmente me tomo la molestia de tirar mi basura donde se debe. Afortunadamente en mi ciudad se pueden encontrar en cada esquina pequeños contenedores donde la basura puede ser depositado y despues ser procesada correctamente.

Saludos y buen ejemplo Fernandob.


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 18, 2009)

Mmmm para mi lo unico claro de lo que dijiste fernandob es q la solucion seria ser amigo de fogonazo por q va a tener mucho dinero!     

Es verdad lo que decis pero uno nunca sabe que pasara...  No seria dentro de los 50 años del tema pero los invito a leer la serie de libros conocidos como "El ciclo de Trantor" o "Trilogia de la Fundacion" de Isaac Asimov es una historia q se ubica temporalmente muy lejos de aqui con la raza humana habitando en toda la galaxia.. Quizas sea asi como terminemos.. Uno nunca sabe..    

PD: Doy el ejemplo de esos libros por q hace poco los lei


----------



## saiwor (Jun 20, 2009)

La ciudad: 
http://www.tu.tv/videos/la-vida-en-50-anos-la-ciudad

El Mundo:
http://www.tu.tv/videos/la-vida-en-50-anos-el-mundo-3-de-3

Como las mostre anteriormente el link: La vida
http://www.tu.tv/videos/la-vida-en-50-anos-el-cuerpo-1-de-3


----------



## electrodan (Jun 20, 2009)

Si ustedes piensan que antes de que el planeta se vuelva un ambiente inhabitable, nos vamos a ir a vivir a Marte o a otro planeta, están muy equivocados. Y en caso de que desarrollaran la tecnología necesaria, no piensen que van a llamar a todos a subirse al cohete. No.
Ya se está extinguiendo nuestra especie. Y eso es paradójico, puesto que la población creció increíblemente desde hace unos miles de años, pero eso mismo es lo que no va a llevar a dejar de existir. Aunque no lo crea.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2009)

es asi electrodan.
pero algo mas:
de marte ni hablemos.
pero supongamos que encontramos un planeta milagro el cual es casi como la tierra.
ese casi es suficiente para que nosotros NO podamos vivir en el sin muchisimo apoyo tecnologico.

si han leido algo acerca de la evolucion y adaptacion de las especies deduciran que es imposible que pepe, juan o jose pretenda ir a vivir a otro planeta.

lo que mas se puede aspirar es a plantar la vida en otro planeta, que esta evolucione adaptandose a esas condiciones y florezca.

en la tierra terricolas.
en el planeta mongo viviran los mongos, pero no terricolas.

saludos .


----------

